# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  كيف يتخيل الاعضاء اشكالهم؟؟؟

## أميرة قوس النصر

من تبادلنا الردود
ومشاركاتنا في المواضيع
لا بد وان تنطبع في مخيلتنا صورة معينة لعضو معين
مثلا العضو فلان اتخيله نحيف اشقر ثقيل الدم
عضو اخر اتخيله اسمر صغير البنية رأسه مدور
وهكذا

هذا الموضوع يتم من خلاله وضع عضو معين لمدة معينة ويقوم الاعضاء بكتابة صفاته الشكلية حسبما تخيلوه
وكل عضو طبعا له صفات منطبعة في مخيلته تختلف عن الاخر

ستكون مدة اختيار العضو يوم وكل يوم  يقوم اول عضو بكتابة رد في ذلك اليوم باختيار عضو اخر
مع كتابة اسم العضو الذي سبق اختياره باللون الاحمر بنفس الرد حتى لا يتم تكرار اختيار الاعضاء

----------


## ayhamco

*والله فكره رائعه يا مها انا مش عارف كيف خطر على بالك هالموضوع . بس انا بقترح انه نعمل كل اتنين باليوم الواحد مع بعض .احسن صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *والله فكره رائعه يا مها انا مش عارف كيف خطر على بالك هالموضوع . بس انا بقترح انه نعمل كل اتنين باليوم الواحد مع بعض .احسن صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


زي ما بدكم ؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مواضيعك رائعه مثلك

مين عضو اليوم؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو حلو كثير... يالله مين العضو؟

----------


## رمزي القريني

كثير حلو و أنا حاب أكون الأول .........  بعد إذن الجميع .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذن وبناء على طلب خاص رمزي اول عضو

----------


## رمزي القريني

على كل حال ضعوا إعلان على ذلك حتى يعلم الجميع بس إنتي لا تغشيشيهم   و أعطوني خبر قبل يومين مع الوقت إذا سمحتوا .... شكرا لك مها على قبول طلبي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا ما بقدر احكي لاني بعرف رمزي شخصيا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمزي القريني

و الله روعة إذا إنت بتعرفني شخصيا و مها و  عمار شو ظل ؟؟؟ أنا هيك رح أتراجع ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدنا نتخيل شكل تحيه عسكرية 


شو رايكو  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## تاج النساء

يا ريت نضحك وتفرجينا تحية

----------


## العالي عالي

:Bl (4):  :Bl (4):  :Bl (4):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بتخيله لتحيه

حلو وكله زوووئ :SnipeR (5):

----------

